
Show HN: A Language for Programming GPUs - calebwin
https://dev.to/calebwin/a-language-for-programming-gpus-3d8o
======
grzm
Blog posts aren’t Show HN material:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

You might consider reposting as a normal submission.

------
tntn
Lol, talk about a straw man with the awful opencl-source-in-c-array.

EDIT: props to the author for working on a language, but using that as an
example of "confusing syntax" is comical.

